# OCL box boats



## graymay (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone sail on the Bay Boats from 79-84? I was a deckie and sailed on many of them, however my happiest memories were the Mairangi on which i sailed on three voyages. My days on the Kiwi Coast remain some of the best of my life, i get a touch emotional when i think of the times i had, anyone else as 'soft' as me?
The bars are as fresh in my mind as if it was yesterday, Chicks, The British, The Lion Bar, and of course the mission in Wellington up the hill! Wont mention the girls as my wife may see this(==D) 

Graham


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Not sailed on the Bay boats but Blue Star and ACT. Kiwi was like a different world then. I recently went back after 23 years to see some of the old haunts.In some ways Im sorry I did now as it has changed so much ..and not for the better. The _British_, in Lyttleton not changed a bit though. Still the same flags on the deckhead!


----------



## willhastie (Sep 26, 2005)

ah bay boats and the kiwi coast,what memories,i even had 2 birthdays on the mairangi,we were in port chalmers on the 31/8 my birthday,late that day we sailed east into the next day which was of course the previous day 31/8,had a lot of fun down there for 5 years 77-83


----------



## Mark Taxis (Dec 6, 2004)

I was on the Mairangi bay on the maiden voyage, half of the second voyage and half of the third voyage (I took my leave in Aus) Comfortable ship but an engineers nightmare.
Rgds
Mark


----------



## docdiesel (Aug 25, 2007)

I sailed as cadet in Ocean fleets on Tokyo Bay 1977 & Liverpool Bay 1979. Looking back the people who sailed on them thought they were something special


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

I did a couple of trips on the Flinders Bay in '71. It was ok but I was glad to get back to proper ships.

Ed.


----------



## mairangi bay (Aug 12, 2009)

OCL went down hill fast when the ships & crews from Ocean Fleets arrived


----------



## Steven Adams (Jan 25, 2007)

I joined Flinders Bay in Melbourne in Dec 1976 as an engineer cadet (one of 4 cadets); I worked for ANL but they did not have a berth for me so organised my own berth with OCL for three months. A superb ship with tremendous relationships between all on board. A lot different to the segregation and antipathy we had on Australian ships, even some wives joined for the voyage.

She was the only steamer I ever sailed on and I look back with thanks at the professionalism and good humour of the engineers mostly Geordies. 

Steve


----------

